# ...........



## Claymore (27 Jun 2014)

........


----------



## Walney Col (27 Jun 2014)

I've used Pegas in the past and they're not my favourites by quite a way (search for flying duchman blades from america but even then it depends which type you buy) but they're better than a lot of the others. If they look round then you've probably got spiral blades by accident (spiral blades allow you to cut forward/backwards/left/right and anywhere in between) which some people absolutely swear by but which make a much wider cut some people want.

Put one in and try it if you haven't already, that's the only way you'll find out if they're any good for you.

Col.


----------



## Walney Col (27 Jun 2014)

PS. Once you do find the blades you like buy them by the gross and you'll save a fortune over buying packs of 6.


----------



## Jim o1 (27 Jun 2014)

Hey i started with a Olson selection pack u can search them on ebay reall good image quality will let you see the packaging i found it a good place to start


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (27 Jun 2014)

Up to now I have been using Pegas and Niqua blades.

I bought my pegas blades from Axminster who have a shop in Nuneaton not far from me, and I bought my Niqua blades from Hobbies on Ebay but they have a limited size range.

I have just received my first consignment of Flying Dutchman blades from Mikes Workshop in America and I have to say I'm well impressed with his speed of service. One week exactly from me placing the order to dropping through my letterbox, and from America too!!!!

The best thing is to try a variety of different blades then stick to the ones you like, or, more likely, the ones you can get easily in your location, but definitely give Mikes Workshop a go, flat rate $3 postage, don't know how he does it!!


----------



## Claymore (28 Jun 2014)

.......


----------



## Bryan Bennett (29 Jun 2014)

Hi Brian I have been using P'egas ref 90.432 5R double reverse skip price £3.40 from Workshop Heaven,I have been 
cutting names out for my charity,and have found they leave a clean edge underneath.I have not tried one of Mike's reverse 
blades to revolve quick in a corner,the P'egas blades appears to have rounded edges on the back of the blade which in my 
opinion enables me to spin the blade without it wanting to go off in a different direction.
I hope that I have been able to put into words what I mean :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Claymore (29 Jun 2014)

.......


----------



## Walney Col (29 Jun 2014)

Claymore":1nyfu18z said:


> I made a mistake regarding the Pegas blades and there are actually 6 x 12 of each size!  they are tiny compared to the universal blades that came with the scroll saw. I thought they were a bit thick (like myself lol) and they are fastened together with very fine brass wire hence reason i thought they were individual blades ooooooooppss


----------



## ChrisR (1 Jul 2014)

Brian.

I have used Niqua blades for a number of years, mainly size No 5, 7 or 9, reverse tooth, I keep the full range of sizes and types, but the three I have listed are my go to blades.

I purchase all of my blades on line from Hegner UK, I find their price is competitive if purchased at the gross rate, also good service.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------

